# Merry Christmas Everyone!



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I check the forums quite a bit but dont post too much. I like to find a lot of my new creations and knowledge through self experience rather then looking to others 

Hope everyone is having a great holiday, and i'm sure as we all know caterers are super busy this time a year with clients and family!! :chef:

Happy Holidays!
Colin


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Backatcha! Have a merry one


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Prosperous New Year to All!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Happy Holidays and a Peaceful New Year to everyone!


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

P.S. where did everyone go? It's january! we're not busy


----------

